# [HowTo] Fix Facebook push notifications



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/want-push-notifications-facebook-grab-blackberry

Believe it or not, this works... well did for me. If you don't have a blackberry, I used a simulator & it worked just the same. Here's the link http://www.blackberry.com/developers/downloads/simulators/


----------

